# X11 Forwarding d'un serveur Ubuntu à OSX Tiger



## Choub (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour!

Voilà, j'essaie tant bien que mal de lancer X dans un tunnel SSH de mon iBook vers mon serveur sous Ubuntu.
Mon problème est que je ne peux ni lancer X, ni lancer une application graphique.

Pourtant, à la connection, je fais bien ssh -X user@server

Là déjà un message étrange :


> /usr/bin/X11/xauth: error in locking authority file /home/[user]/.Xauthority


Là je comprends que mon serveur X ne m'a pas authentifié

Donc si je tape xman pour tester une appli graphique, j'ai:



> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)


Voilà où j'en suis !

Mon serveur X doit etre bien configuré, car j'arrive à me connecter directement sous windows avec cygwin (Xwin -query server).
Le forwarding du serveur X fonctionne donc correctement.

Dans le sshd_config sur le serveur, j'ai bien :


> X11Forwarding yes
> X11DisplayOffset 10


Dans le ssh_config sur le client, j'ai bien :


> Host *
> ForwardAgent yes
> ForwardX11 yes



Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aiguiller??


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

Choub a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, à la connection, je fais bien ssh -X user@server



ssh -Y user@server

Et il faut lancer cette commande depuis un terminal X11, ça ne fonctionne pas avec le terminal de OSX


----------



## Choub (27 Septembre 2005)

Oui évidemment qu'il faut le lancer dans X11.
Et lancer ssh avec -Y ne change rien du tout, j'ai un message en plus qui s'affiche:



> Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.



et si je fait "xauth list", j'obtiens le message


> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/gmayeux/.Xauthority



Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ?


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

Tu essayes de lancer qu'elle application?

As-tu essayé avec un truc simple  xeyes?

Supprime les fichiers xauth sur le compte et refais un test.

Vérifie aussi la variable DISPLAY


----------



## Choub (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai changé l'owner de.Xauthority, il était sur root, je l'ai mis sur [user].
Puis j'ai mis ma variable DISPLAY à :0.0 car localhost:0.0 ne fonctionnait pas.

Là ça fonctionne, je peux lancer une application graphique, que se soit du xman à firestarter.

Mais ce que je veux, c'est lancer l'écran de connexion pour ouvrir une session X.
On fait comment pour ça, car un startx ne fonctionne pas, le display 0 est déjà utilisé sur le serveur.


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

Le startX ne fonctionne pas, je pense que le XDMP n'est pas supporté sur le x11 d'apple.  il faut démarrer directement le desktop:

startKde ou gnome-session

L'idéal est de configurer le ssh pour une authentification par clé RSA et ensuite avec la commande ssh -YCf user@server startkde tu obtient directement l'interface graphique.  Tu peux alors ajouter cette commande dans la liste.


----------



## Choub (27 Septembre 2005)

Ok, je vais tester ça dès ce soir.

En tout cas merci, car sur plusieurs forum, tu es le seul à avoir répondu !

Amicalement,

Choub


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050924195842936&lsrc=osxh


?


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

J'aurais bien aimé avoir le bureau distant dans une fenêtre X11, un peu comme exceed permet de le faire. Je n'y suis jamais arrivé.  C'est chaint car le desktop mac est caché par le desktop unix.  Je pense qu'il faudrait modifier un peu le server X d'apple.  Si jamais tu trouves fais moi signe


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050924195842936&lsrc=osxh
> 
> 
> ?



Je pense que ça permet juste de démarrer une application X depuis le terminal mac.  Je le test ce soir.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Je passais juste sur ce site quand j'ai alors me suis dis... remarque que tu trouves d'autres articles via leur moteur de recherche


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je passais juste sur ce site quand j'ai alors me suis dis...



Tu as bien fait de nous en parler.

En gros ça permet d'ouvrir une fenetre X depuis le terminal OSX.  

Merci


----------



## Choub (28 Septembre 2005)

Dramis,

J'ai bien essayé et réussi à lancer gnome. Comme tu dis, le problème c'est que ça cache le bureau du mac. Le top serai que cela fonctionne dans une fenêtre.

Le lien donné au dessus est exactement ce que je cherche.
Mais il me reste un problème, j'ai bien le reset de l'écran de connexion, je tape la manip qu'il proposent, mais cela ne fonctionne pas car la manip m'affiche une erreur...

Bref, c'est agaçant !


----------

